# Chlorhexidine Use for Shell Rot



## KrisT (May 5, 2017)

Hello all!

This is my first post in the tortoise forum. I have an Eastern Box Turtle who has a mild case of shell rot. Last time he had this I used a 4% chlorhexidine liquid for cats and dogs and diluted it. After soaking him I let him dry, put the dilution on a cotton ball and rubbed it on the affected areas. I let this dry and repeated the step with the cotton ball two more times. Then I applied Neosporin ointment. This time I was looking into wipes that looked like they would be easier to apply. The product I am looking at has 2% chlorhexidine wipes. Only thing I'm worried about is if it is still too strong... does anyone have experience with this?

The product: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0180A1J38/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## deadheadvet (May 5, 2017)

If using 2%, not as effective. 4% at the correct dilution will be effective against some bacteria and fungus. Must stay in contact with shell for 10 minutes. 4% cream would work better. Or use topical clotrimazole.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 5, 2017)

I always used methylene blue like what you can get the an aquarium store. Debribe dead tissue and apply, let dry in place. One application was usually sufficient.

Not all shell rot is the result of external damage and infection. Sometimes it is what you see of a systemic health issue.


----------



## KrisT (May 5, 2017)

deadheadvet said:


> If using 2%, not as effective. 4% at the correct dilution will be effective against some bacteria and fungus. Must stay in contact with shell for 10 minutes. 4% cream would work better. Or use topical clotrimazole.


Thanks for the tip! I will look into these other options.


----------



## KrisT (May 5, 2017)

Will said:


> I always used methylene blue like what you can get the an aquarium store. Debribe dead tissue and apply, let dry in place. One application was usually sufficient.
> 
> Not all shell rot is the result of external damage and infection. Sometimes it is what you see of a systemic health issue.



So you simply applied the methylene blue (no dilution?) to the shell, let it dry, and then that was that? How quickly did you see results after one application?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 6, 2017)

I have used this with both aquatics and semi terrestrials. Species specific was a Yellow spotted Amazon (Podocnemis unifilis), and a Gulf coast box turtle. I applied it a few times with the podoc, that was because after it dried I placed the turtle back in clean water and the MB washed away, At that point it was about keeping the water real clean. The podoc had about 2/3 of the carapace involved. The box turtle was a single application. Even though it burrowed and wallowed in water the blue was still evident after many months and the shell (keratin) started to and obscure the blue.

I went with this after reading why fish people use it, it tends to kill microflora of many types. My own figuring (worried it could enter the bloodstream through the exposed bleeding shell, after debridement) was that fish swim in it, with their gills breathing via the water. 

Over time I have found much about chelonain care by listening the snake, fish, bird etc. keepers. Many of the same things come up.


----------



## KrisT (May 6, 2017)

I will look into it for sure- how long would you say it took for the shell rot to go away for the box turtle after one application?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 8, 2017)

Shell rot is an active, infection, so once killed it has gone away, so one application seemed to have killed it. Post active infection *healing* takes years.


----------



## nmcgooby90 (Feb 26, 2019)

Bringing back a thread from over a year ago but oh well.
I am going to try the chlorhexidine wipes on my redfoot tortoise.
Did you guys have success with that method?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2019)

I've never used it for shell rot, only for disinfecting and washing hands. I have used athlete foot cream on shell fungus.


----------



## nmcgooby90 (Feb 26, 2019)

Interesting. The wipes I bought contain chlorhexidine and ketoconozole, which is good against fungal infections.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2019)

nmcgooby90 said:


> Interesting. The wipes I bought contain chlorhexidine and ketoconozole, which is good against fungal infections.


I'm not saying it doesn't work, only that I haven't used it for that purpose and have no knowledge.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 26, 2019)

Will said:


> I always used methylene blue like what you can get the an aquarium store. Debribe dead tissue and apply, let dry in place. One application was usually sufficient.
> 
> Not all shell rot is the result of external damage and infection. Sometimes it is what you see of a systemic health issue.


I've never heard that before.
Thanks


----------

